# roosterfish question



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

im heading down to costa rica in june and im targeting for a roosterfish. i have a 10 wt ready to go all i need to know is if i should get floating or sinking line? any help would be nice. thanks


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

floating line dont forget the poppers


----------



## capitanmarcos (Feb 4, 2006)

We have had good luck with sinking line.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

*port?*

Where will you be fishing out of? Those roosters down there are so awesome.


----------



## Salty Bum (May 24, 2007)

floating line and poppers / sinking line and big baitfish patterns - good luck and hang on to your rod!!!!!

Salty Bum
HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
<'))))))))*><


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

I can only imagine a rooster on a fly rod. Took me at least 45 mintes on a Giant Spinning rod in Ixtapa, Mexico


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

I just went to Baja and caught them on my 8 wt all day using an intermediate line and a sardina pattern fly. Just have to make sure your fly swims right and stip/swim it as fast as you can if you are sight fishing. Presentation is the key. 

Good Luck they are some serious fighters.


----------

